# Will other GRIPS fit the ROSSI 972 REVOLVER .357?



## onefastbird95

I have a ROSSI 972 REVOLVER .357 with the 6" barrel. The black rubber handgrips are way to short for my larger hand. My pinky finger actually hangs off of the bottom. I would like to put larger grips on the gun, but don't know where to start? There is little information on what will fit this gun. I know Taurus makes Rossi, but not even sure if that helps in the search for a larger grip. Any help would be great!


----------



## ROCHA

I have a ROSSI 971 and would like a short grip . We could change , you send her to me and I send mine. I live in the city of Natal , Northeastern Brazil . The original is too big for me, the only one I have. Send your email and I send pictures to you. I would be happy if it works for both.
You can add me at all if you want.

My name is Bento Lins da Rocha
My FaceBook Bento Rocha








My WhatsApp 55 84 9 99971448 "my english is not strong, but I can write more or less"

You can add me at all if you want.


----------

